# Think my son my have autism!



## welshmumsam

Hey, i'm new here. My son is 15 months and is developing slow in all aspects. He was late at sitting up, crawling and isn't walking. He currently see's a speech therapist due to his eating and not being able to talk he can only babble and also see's a physiotherapist cos he can't walk. He can only pull himself up but that is very rarely we are currently waiting to see a peadtrician we have been waiting now for 3 months.

Ever since i can remember my son has always done hand flapping and will constantly look at his thumb and kick his legs. He doesn't play with toys properly will just hang them off his thumb or just play with the wheels on a car. He can't go to anything if we point anything to him, he doesn't clap he also does this thing with his head sometimes and moves it side to side. He doesn't enjoy hugs. I'm really starting to believe he may have some kind of autism but as he is so young getting any kind of diagnoses will be hard.

Anyone got any advice they can offer and whether they may think he has it? He certainly shows signs.


----------



## TTC LADY

i have no experience of children with autism, but just wanted to say that not walking at 15 months is not unusual, there are lots of threads on this forum.

hope you get some answers from others on here who have experience of children who are on the spectrum.


----------



## nkbapbt

How are his social skills? Does he make eye contact? Does he mimic facial gestures? Smile? Know when you are upset....that sort of thing?


----------



## welshmumsam

Yeah his social skills are good i think. He smiles and makes eye contact but sometimes doesn't respond to his name and doesn't like us to play with him.


----------



## velvetina

Hi hun, 

Firstly please do not be fobbed off or even put off asking for an evaluation if you are worried, he is not too young. Not sure where you are but assuming you are UK based on your comments on waiting to see paed. 

I have posted the link below before, and you may want to have a look through, it is a questionnaire type, don't use it as a diagnosis tool as some of the questions he will be too young for but make notes from the questions and if you click on them it gives examples to help you. Use this along with your own observations to go through with paed when you have your meeting.

The physical delays themselves are not indicative of asd, the late walking is not uncommon, indeed my Godson had very slow physical development and didn't walk until 22 months. The eating and speech issues again are not uncommon, I would look at the overall picture of his speech, and ask does he understand what you say even if he cannot vocalise or be verbal about it. How else does he communicate with you, does he use eye contact and point, bring you things to show you and share with you. Does he interact with you?

There are stims aside from flapping, like unusual movements of body or eyes, do you think this is what he is doing when he moves his head?

The good things hun are that you already have the speech therapist on board, and in the 2-3 months you will see a paed, 18 months is a good age to look again at what he is doing and what to put in place help and advice for what is needed.

My eldest asd boy is 14 years now so have seen and been through a lot in that time, I am not an expert but if there is anything I can help with please ask hun. 

How are you bearing up with it all and do you have support at the moment?:hugs:

The link as mentioned above:
https://www.childbrain.com/pddassess.html

x


----------



## Adanma

Velvetina is right. As the mom, you know when something isn't "right" with your child. It may be autism, it may not, but all you can do is get evaluated. It could be a vitamin deficiency which is easliy fixed! But you can't know until he'e been evaluated.

Adanma


----------



## welshmumsam

Hey thanks for the replys guys much appriciated.

No, i don't think he understands me when i say anything. If i point to something he won't go to it, if someone asks 'wheres mummy' he doesn't seem to know. He doesn't bring me any toys over to see if i'll play with him, nothing!

We've been away the last few days visiting family and his 2 cousins were there and they're 3 and 5 and he didn't play with them once he was just playing on his own. Everyone seems to think theres something wrong and i understand some can take til they're 2 til walk, but he had made progress and starting pulling himself up but he hasn't done that in weeks now.

He's been doing his weird head moving thing more and more over the last few days and we think he may be having night terrors aswell his dad used to suffer with them when he was younger. I'm almsost 100 % certain there is something wrong. 

I've also read that truamatic births can be a cause of autism? I was in labour for over 2 days and i had to have a c-section. He was back to back, cord around his neck and my body had abosorbed all the fluid so he was stuck basically and that makes me think was that something to do with why he is developing so slow?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hiya, I think the only way you will know is an assessment. It can take a while but its worth it to answer your questions and for support. My sons assessments took 3 yrs as they like to watch them develop a bit x


----------



## MUMOF5

It certainly sounds like he has some of the recognised autistic traits, autism is a very complex condition with a wide spectrum. Just because he doesnt show all the signs or tick all the boxes doesnt mean he hasnt got it. Definately try to get an assessment done. It can be quite a lengthy process but its good that you are aware and have recognised the signs early if he does have it. Best of luck. :hugs:. xx


----------



## natalies1982

if u have concerns speak to your doctor or health visitor as hes only 15 months they may want to "wait" until hes abit further forward in his development to get a clearer picture.

my eldest has aspergers but im becoming more concerned about my 2 year old who is now under the early years intervention team.

good luck


----------



## Canadianmom4

Hi Welshmumsam, a few of the things you mentioned that your son does, my son did as well at a young age. My son started flapping him arms at about 6 months old. He always wanted to play alone, and he was content that way. It took us YEARS to get our son diagnosed. Wait list after wait list, and it was so frustrating. To me, it sounds as though your son may have some type of Autism. It is such a wide spectrum. My son, now 7, was finally diagnosed in 2009, again, it took YEARS. But you, the bright side? He is making SUCH progress. I am so proud of him and what he has accomplished. The support that is out there for him is wonderful. He is starting grade 2 in 2 days. He has his own EA (Educational Assistant), and he's finally able to communicate with us. I am so pleased. I have such high hopes for him and his future.

A lot of people think that once diagnosed with Austism, it's a life long battle. But you know, I feel that my son will one day get married and have kids of his own, and will be able to hold down a good job.

Let me ask, what does your son do for comfort? Does he have a favourite blanket? Teddy bear? My son, it's my hair. I have long hair right to the bottom of back, and he will cuddle with it. Or smell it. Or just put his face in it. There will be times when he is engrossed in his Wii, or his laptop, and he will stop what he is doing, come over, smell my hair for 10 seconds, and then go back to what he was doing. I think it's the sweetest thing.

Take your son to your family doctor and express your concerns. Tell him/her what you suspect and they will help you. It takes time, a lot of time, but you will get there. A child with Autism is not the end of the world.

Anyway, if you have any questions or you just want to talk, please feel free to message me.

:hugs:


----------



## welshmumsam

Thanks for the reply Canadian. My son likes hair too when he's laying on the floor he will grab and play with his hair, he does this a lot whether he is tired or not. He also likes to play with my hair a lot. I'm trying to conatact my HV atm as she's very good at getting things on the move.


----------



## whitelilly

Go to your GP and ask for a referrl to your local child development clinic or early intervention psychology service. Diagnosis this early is very unlikely but the more evidence the better and you could be provided with steps for early intervention. In the meantime, try and buy toys that are sensory-related (lights, textures, sounds, etc) and encourage your child to touch and play. Also, there are so many theories about why asd might develop, but you should always remember that you are not to blame. Most parents with asd will say that they knew that something wasn't right. Dmand that you are referred though because waiting lists are long. Also, if there is some other cause thn the sooner your son is seen the better. Get to your GP asap and demand that referral xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah its never to early to get HV and a pead involved. My sons assessments lasted almost 3 yrs, and that was just the beginning for us. Good luck x


----------



## welshmumsam

Well i spoke to my HV today and she's gonna ring the hopsital tomorrow and find out about this appointment. She was really understanding and fully knows how conserned i am. 

He had pysio today and i explained to the physiotherapist that i thought he 'may' have autism and she totally dismissed it i was quiete angry with her because she should be looking into these things and doing her job not just saying i'm stupid for looking it up on the computer but she really wouldn't listen to my thoughts. I'm his mother if i suspect anything so should try and help not just fob me off.


----------

